# My Giotto Evo V2 is here!



## Jon

Worth the 4.5 hour round trip!

She's beautiful!


----------



## iroko

Looking good.


----------



## DavecUK

They can even bury you in it....if yer small.


----------



## Jon

Bury me in it? I'm lost.


----------



## funinacup

I guess because its coffin / diamond shaped.

Awesome machines!


----------



## Jon

funinacup said:


> I guess because its coffin / diamond shaped.
> 
> Awesome machines!


Now I have to match my skills to its awesomeness. That's a challenge.

And apparently my grinders not up to scratch either. Dangnammit.


----------



## charris

Congrats! I was going to ask if you will upgrade the grinder also...


----------



## DavecUK

funinacup said:


> I guess because its coffin / diamond shaped.
> 
> Awesome machines!


yes, coffin shaped and should last a lifetime...lso you won't have t hone your skills, usually the better the machines get, the easier they are to use.


----------



## Daren

It is sexy! It does it for me







Congrats Jonc - it's gonna be the start of a beautiful relationship.


----------



## Jon

Thanks. I hope so!


----------



## Walter Sobchak

She is a marvellous looking beauty! Enjoy!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Beautiful looking machine. I was lost on the burying talk too...







now you've mentioned coffins I'll never look at it the same again.


----------



## Charliej

urbanbumpkin said:


> Beautiful looking machine. I was lost on the burying talk too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now you've mentioned coffins I'll never look at it the same again.


I guess in that case they need to start selling a satin black model with purple highlights and call it the Rocket Gotho


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Charliej said:


> I guess in that case they need to start selling a satin black model with purple highlights and call it the Rocket Gotho


LOL..... the Gothic Rocket!


----------



## froggystyle

urbanbumpkin said:


> LOL..... the Gothic Rocket!


As funny as that is, i think something needs shaking up in the machine world, most of them are all the same looking, shiny boxes with dials, knobs, levers, pointy out things....

Does anyone else think they mostly all look the same?


----------



## Tiny tamper

I do think they all look very similar and that's because they are soo similar, until the e61 is knocked off it's purch they will continue to do so I'm guessing.


----------



## froggystyle

But you can build any machine around a grouphead, my point was that a hell of a lot of machines all look boxey!

Lets see curves and shapes that you don't get on the market at the minute, i know there companies out there creating cool looking machines, but they charge such a premium for that look!

I'm gonna get my crayons out and create the next classic!


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> But you can build any machine around a grouphead, my point was that a hell of a lot of machines all look boxey!
> 
> Lets see curves and shapes that you don't get on the market at the minute, i know there companies out there creating cool looking machines, but they charge such a premium for that look!
> 
> I'm gonna get my crayons out and create the next classic!


----------



## froggystyle

Not enough curves!

Just kidding, so what is it and how much?


----------



## froggystyle

Oh hang on, its one of those silly lever ones... You can stick a premium on just for a lever!


----------



## coffeechap

Yes stop looking at it froggy way out your price range and far to posh


----------



## 7493

The wave is a thing of beauty but ridiculously expensive.


----------



## froggystyle

To be fair CC, most machines are out of my price range till the kids bugger off!


----------

